# Venison Backstrap



## Evolution1906 (Jun 26, 2019)

About to smoke some backstrap. Using a mesquite and hickory woodchip mix. Found a nice recipe for a marinade using apple juice and rum. Letting it soak for a few hours and then about to fire this deer up. Any last minute suggestions? I have seen some great tips on this forum.


----------



## banderson7474 (Jun 26, 2019)

I'm interested how it turns out?  I have some deer in the freezer but have never smoked the strap yet.  I was told that it gets chewy if you overcook it so I was hesitant in smoking it.  Do you have an IT goal you are going to?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 26, 2019)

Here's my Favorite thing to do with Venison Backstrap:

*Venison Backstrap Dried Beef
Venison Backstrap Dried Beef #2*
*

Bear*


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 26, 2019)

Don't let the it go over 135°.


----------



## jmevox (Jun 26, 2019)

I cooked a bacon wrapped stuffed venison backstrap following Malcom Reed's recipe on youtube came out delicious.  350 degrees for about 30 minutes on the smoker and took it off at 130 degrees


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 26, 2019)

One of my better Stuffed Backstrap recipes is done with smoked sausage.
Butterfly the Backstrap
Grill or smoke your favorite link sausage.
Grill some onion and bell pepper.
Put hot sausage and veggies in Backstrap and truss with twine.
Sear Backstrap in cast iron skillet.
Can be wrapped in bacon too.


----------



## banderson7474 (Jun 26, 2019)

jmevox said:


> I cooked a bacon wrapped stuffed venison backstrap following Malcom Reed's recipe on youtube came out delicious.  350 degrees for about 30 minutes on the smoker and took it off at 130 degrees



What did you do with the bacon b/c I can't imagine it was cooked after 30 mins


----------



## jmevox (Jun 26, 2019)

banderson7474 said:


> What did you do with the bacon b/c I can't imagine it was cooked after 30 mins


At 350 degrees it cooked the bacon in 30 minutes along with the venison.  I did have bacon in the stuffing which was cooked in a pan beforehand


----------



## Evolution1906 (Jun 28, 2019)

Hey guys.....I smoked it at 225 degrees for about 45 minutes. I took it out and wrapped it in foil with some honey and homemade marinade. I put it back in the smoker for another 45 minutes. I came out great. My daughter hates deer sausage but tore into the backstrap. I am still on the fench with the new smoker but the meat turned out fine. Thank you for all the tips.


----------

